# DeRosa paint match?



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello,

I just bought a Neo Pimato frame - Molteni orange, but it came with a nice chip in the paint.  

Does anyone know of a place that sells touch up paint in this color?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

dodger150 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a Neo Pimato frame - Molteni orange, but it came with a nice chip in the paint.
> 
> ...


Dan-
I too am looking for the same touch up paint. Bought mine at competitive cyclist and it arrived with a nice chip on the chain stay. I emailed them asking for paint but never got a response. Does your frame have the carbon fork? You know that the new ones have a steel fork that you can buy through the distributer? I wonder how close the paint would match if I ordered a steel fork.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

bconneraz said:


> Dan-
> I too am looking for the same touch up paint. Bought mine at competitive cyclist and it arrived with a nice chip on the chain stay. I emailed them asking for paint but never got a response. Does your frame have the carbon fork? You know that the new ones have a steel fork that you can buy through the distributer? I wonder how close the paint would match if I ordered a steel fork.


Mine came with the carbon fork as well. I'll keep it for now, but may want to look into a traditional steel one later on as well... the carbon blades do look a bit "thick" relative to the rest of the bike. If you do order one, let me know how the paint matches. If I find a source for paint, I'll post as well...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Why don't you ask at the official DeRosa forum at www.derosanews.com?
I'm sure someone from the factory can tell you eyact code of that paint. Then you can go to any specialized shop that can mix you that color for varnishing.


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

*I was able to order Ferrari Red for my Primato from my LBS. Took a few weeks to*

arrive. Came in a nail polish bottle with brush applicator and cost abot $15.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

My Neo Primato arrived today. Luckily no chips. It has the steel fork which perfectly matches the rest of the frame- so I assume that if you order one it will match. The steel fork is beautiful- matches the rest of the frame.


----------

